# Eukanuba vs. Royal Canin



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I was thinking about switching to Eukanuba, but I'm not totally sure.. Need input please!!  :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Any reason why you are thinking of changing ? 

Sara xx


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

I feed my two Eukanuba Premium Performance. They were both raised on it and I have two very lean healthy dogs. I get small sample bags of Royal Canin cheap at one of the stores and I use those kibbles as treats.... Cheaper, get more product, and its better for them than some of the junk treats.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Any reason why you are thinking of changing ?
> 
> Sara xx


I can get a 20lb bag of Eukanuba for the same price of a 13lb bag of Royal Canin. But I don't know yet :scratch: :dontknow:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I tried Eukanuba with Gadget and he hated it... Wouldn't touch it.. So I went with the Royal Canin.. He loves it.. I spoil him at dinner time and give him melted cheese on it... Man does he chow it down... 

The rest of the day he eats it dry... 

I give him treats but I cut them up into bite size pieces and he never gets that much... I give him treat throuogh out the day and it hasn't added up to a full piece yet... I also give him yogurt drops and he loves those... I give him his CET chews and his chicken jerky.. but it take him a couple weeks to eat a whole cet chew and a few days to eat his chicken jerky... 

Eucanuba is as good as Roayl Canin so get what ever one your chew likes the best...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I use Eukanuba small bite adult maintenence and think its great.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I have Molly on Eukanuba but I was thinking of switching to Royal Canin so were in the same boat! ( except for the different types.) :lol: I'm not sure what to do. :?  How does Dixie like Royal Canin? :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus is on Royal Canin for Chi's and loves it. I use to frequently visit a board where one woman was an expert on dog foods. She convinced me to stay away from foods that contain bi-products or filler type products. She posted all of her research on her site:

http://www.mordanna.com/dogfood/index.php?page=identify

Here are a few comments from her site if you don't want to read it all:

"Example of a high quality product, first source of fat marked green:
Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, chicken fat, barley, potatoes, flax seed, salmon oil, eggs, dried chicken liver, whitefish meal, dried whole milk, dried whey extract, nutritional yeast, kelp, ... 

Example of a poor quality product, first source of fat marked green:
Kibbled corn, poultry meal, soybean meal, feeding oat meal, wheat middlings, pork fat, fish meal, extruded rice, sodium bentonite, cane molasses, beet pulp, flax seed, ... "

Sadly, many pet foods do contain bi-products and fillers. A few that do not are Royal Canin, Solid Gold, Innova, and Natural Balance. 

I really got into quality pet foods when I had sick cats. Three of my cats suffered from immune-deficiency diseases (stray kittens that I had taken in when I worked for a vet) and I noticed a HUGE difference in their health when I switched them to a higher quality food.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

MissMolly said:


> I have Molly on Eukanuba but I was thinking of switching to Royal Canin so were in the same boat! ( except for the different types.) :lol: I'm not sure what to do. :?  How does Dixie like Royal Canin? :wave:


She loves her RC!! I just thought I would try Eukanuba since it is cheaper, but still a high quality food, ya know? We'll have to wait and see. I just got her a new bag of RC so I'll wait. Too bad they don't give samples :?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i wouldn't go switching foods just cause of price. they are both really good foods but switching causes tummy troubles and also picky eating habits.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

luvmypuppet- Iunderstand where you're coming from, it's just that if my momma weren't so cheap :lol: , I'd stick with RC. Dixie is supposedly her dog, but she doesn't take care of her like I do. I do everything from changing her water to changing her pee/poo area. My mom thinks that just cuz she pays the vet bills, Dixie is hers. I'm bout ready to pull my hair out bc of her. :lol: The last two bags of RC were purchased by me(we bought 3 in total). You gotta know I don't have a job, I am only 20, and my means of money are from my bf. I would get one, but I'm in school for nursing and I always had a job since I was 15. 

But I guess I'll stick to the RC. Time to bug the bf.. LOL 

Thanks for everyone's input!! :hello2: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay thanks!!! I'm pretty sure that I'm going to put Molly on RC Chihuahua.  :wave:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> So I went with the Royal Canin.. He loves it.. I spoil him at dinner time and give him melted cheese on it... Man does he chow it down...


What kind of cheese do you put on it? As for right now, I free feed Dixie until she gets a little bit older because she eats only a little bit at a time. I think that's cute though... melted cheese.. :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I put cheddar or mazarella<SP> on it and then put it in the microwave for a few seconds... He loves it... 

cheese is good for them i moderation... It doesn't take much on his food.. I always have shredded cheese around...


----------

